# The All-Decades Definitive Guide to Girl Groups...



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

This is intended to be a "music appreciation society" type thread... and thus if you appreciate this type of music we welcome your society... If you don't, there's really no need to inform any of us about it as your absence from this thread will speak volumes and there are plenty of other threads here for you express your unhappiness about whatever it is that may currently be serving as a source of your displeasure...

This is the "All-Decades Definitive Guide to Girl Groups" and thus everyone from the Boswell Sisters in the 30's to those who have yet to make an appearance on the charts but may do so at some point during the existence of this thread are eligible for inclusion.

_Before we go any further allow me to respectfully request that you refrain from inserting embedded videos within your posts as they result in bandwidth issues which prevent a great many forum members from participating which essentially defeats the entire purpose of the thread.
_
Please post only the "direct from YouTube" link itself...

You will receive bonus points for including photos of the groups themselves, picture sleeves, record labels, sheet music covers, etc.

Bonus points, while admittedly completely imaginary, are prestigious and thus highly coveted...

When available I shall provide a list of singles which appeared on the Billboard "Top 40" Charts - any single which appears on the published chart is fair game to anyone who wishes to add that track to this "Definitive Guide". For example - The Supremes released 40 singles which charted - all 40 can be posted if anyone is so inclined...

:tiphat: - to PhilLovesClassical for serving as the inspiration behind the creation of this thread but most importantly to everyone who posted recordings that appeared in every decade other than that which was the intended subject of the thread.

And thus allow me to present a few examples -

__________________________________________________________________________________

*The Boswell Sisters - 1934 Number One hit - "The Object of my Affection" - *














*The Andrews Sisters - 1944 Number One hit - "Shoo-Shoo Baby" -*














*The Chantels - "Maybe" - Debuted 01-20-1958 - # 15*














*Emotions - "Best of My Love" - 06-11-1977 - Reached # 1 for five straight weeks...*














*Bananarama - "Cruel Summer" - 07-21-1984 - *


----------



## Jacck (Dec 24, 2017)

*Garfunkel and Oates*


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

*The Fontane Sisters - "Hearts of Stone" - 12-11-1954 -

Reached # 1 for three weeks...*


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

The Number 1 song in 1987, delightfully goofy. The Bangles actually hated the song (actually, most of their songs), mostly because their producers turned them from a garage band into an '80s chick band. The ultimate insult was when the drummer walked into the recording session and was informed her part would be taken by a drum machine. But other than that, what's not to like about it?














Of course, my favorite video of theirs is Going Down to Liverpool, mainly because they managed to get Leonard Nimoy to do a cameo.

https://www.bing.com/videos/search?q=bangles+nimoy+video&view=detail&mid=1D56278272779D1084A21D56278272779D1084A2&FORM=VIRE


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

*The Chordettes - Lollipop. Number 2 in the Billboard charts in 1958. 
*
Mr. Sandman is more famous, but this one is weirder.









https://www.bing.com/videos/search?q=lollipop+chordettes&&view=detail&mid=40A75B62CBE1100CC04640A75B62CBE1100CC046&&FORM=VRDGAR


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Are repeats allowed?

*The Andrews Sisters, Rum and Coca Cola. 10 weeks on the Billboard charts in 1945 and a headache for Morey Amsterdam. *

Mr. Amsterdam had a huge hit until it was revealed it was written by someone else, and it became the subject of a high-profile lawsuit with attorney Louis Nizer, who gave a blow-by-blow account in My Life In Court.









https://www.bing.com/videos/search?q=rum+and+coca+cola&&view=detail&mid=F739C2AE09CCA5BA6F01F739C2AE09CCA5BA6F01&&FORM=VRDGAR


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

All us down in Nashville remember The Judds. We usually run into Wynonna at odd places, like the airport or at Publix.

*Grandpa, Tell Me About the Good Old Days: The No. 1 song on the Billboard magazine Hot Country Singles chart in 1985.*
Chosen as the Top 100 Western songs of all time.









https://www.bing.com/videos/search?q=the+judds+grandpa+(tell+me+%27bout+the+good+old+days)&docid=607999958581119503&mid=937FD625D162BF228AC2937FD625D162BF228AC2&view=detail&FORM=VIRE


----------



## norman bates (Aug 18, 2010)

I'm cheating a bit, but Uncloudy day of the Staple singers is one of the masterpieces of the fifties.
Mavis!


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

Manxfeeder said:


> Are repeats allowed?


First - welcome to the thread - and thank you for participating! - First-class contributions - my compliments - :tiphat:

Secondly - not only are repeats allowed - they're mandatory! - That's how a definitive guide actually becomes "definitive".

Whenever someone posts I'll try to provide a complete chart listing for that particular group. Any single on that chart listing is fair game for anyone to post.

This would be an example of what one would see sometime after having posted "Walk Like An Egyptian" -

*The Bangles -*

001. Manic Monday [#2 - 1986] 
002. If She Knew What She Wants [#29 - 1986] 
003. Walk Like An Egyptian [#1 - 1986] 
004. Walking Down Your Street [#11 - 1987] 
005. Hazy Shade Of Winter [#2 - 1987] 
006. In Your Room [#5 - 1988] 
007. Eternal Flame [#1 - 1989] 
008. Be With You [#30 - 1989]

If you or anyone for that matter is inclined to add these titles to the thread do so without hesitation although it might be best to judiciously space multiple tracks from a single group for the sake of variety.

You can make your post as simple or elaborate as you wish - any additional information about peak position, weeks on the charts, recording information etc. is entirely voluntary._ Anyone can add additional information to any post which may lack such information._

Because of the multi-national character of the forum everyone is both welcome and encouraged to post charted singles of girl groups from the country of your origin.

One last note... You're going to encounter some of the greatest tunes ever recorded - from number one hits to long lost gems which deserve being rediscovered - but you're not going to know that unless you're willing to actually click on the links contained within the post. If the tune isn't quite to your liking you'll quickly tumble onto that and thus should move fearlessly forwards and sample the next available selection and so on and so forth...

Enjoy!


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

*TLC - "Creep" - Debuted 11-12-1994 - 4 weeks spent at # 1 - *


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

*Spice Girls - "Wannabe" - Debuted - 01-25-1997 - 4 weeks spent at # 1 - *


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

*The Chordettes - *

001. Mr. Sandman [#1 - 1954] 
002. Wedding [#91 - 1956] 
003. Eddie My Love [#14 - 1956] 
004. Born To Be With You [#5 - 1956] 
005. Lay Down Your Arms [#16 - 1956] 
006. Teen Age Goodnight [#45 - 1956] 
007. Just Between You And Me [#8 - 1957] 
008. Soft Sands [#73 - 1957] 
009. Lollipop [#2 - 1958] 
010. Zorro [#17 - 1958] 
011. No Other Arms, No Other Lips [#27 - 1959] 
012. Girl's Work Is Never Done [#89 - 1959] 
013. Never On Sunday [#13 - 1961] 
014. Faraway Star [#90 - 1961]


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

*En Vogue - "My Lovin' (You're Never Gonna Get It)" - Debuted 03-21-1992 -

Peak position # 2 - Weeks charted - 30*


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

*Bananarama - *

001. Shy Boy (Don't It Make You Feel Good) [#83 - 1983] 
002. Robert DeNiro's Waiting [#95 - 1984] 
003. Cruel Summer [#9 - 1984] 
004. Wild Life [#70 - 1984] 
005. Venus [#1 - 1986] 
006. More Than Physical [#73 - 1986] 
007. Trick Of The Night [#76 - 1986] 
008. I Heard A Rumour [#4 - 1987] 
009. I Can't Help It [#47 - 1987] 
010. Love In The First Degree [#48 - 1988] 
011. Love, Truth & Honesty [#89 - 1988]


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

*The Ronettes - "Be My Baby" - Debuted 08-31-1963 - Peak position # 2 - Weeks charted 13*


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

*The Shirelles - "Will You Love Me Tomorrow?" - Debuted 11-21-1960

Held down the number one chart spot for two weeks - Weeks charted - 19*

True fact - Most everyone (including me up until like five minutes ago) thinks that the title of the song is "Will You Still Love Me Tomorrow?" - it's not... It actually is "Will You Love Me Tomorrow".














A true fact that has nothing to do with anything - this is my 100th post and I'm now officially a "Senior Member"... which means I get to lord it over someone - I'm just not certain who...


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

*The Supremes - "Where Did Our Love Go?" - Debuted - 07-11-1964

Peak position # 1 - Weeks spent at the top - 2

Weeks charted - 14*


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

*The Ronettes - *

001. Be My Baby [#2 - 1963] 
002. Baby, I Love You [#24 - 1963] 
003. (Best Part Of) Breakin' Up [#39 - 1964] 
004. Do I Love You? [#34 - 1964] 
005. Walking In The Rain [#23 - 1964] 
006. Born To Be Together [#52 - 1965] 
007. Is This What I Get For Loving You? [#75 - 1965] 
008. I Can Hear Music [#100 - 1966]

_Note: these singles are fair game to anyone who wishes to include them within the thread except of course for those which have already appeared._


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

*The Shirelles - *

001. I Met Him On A Sunday (Ronde-Ronde) [#49 - 1958] 
002. Dedicated To The One I Love [#83 - 1959] 
003. Tonights The Night [#39 - 1960] 
004. Will You Love Me Tomorrow [#1 - 1960] 
005. Dedicated To The One I Love [#3 - 1961] 
006. Mama Said [#4 - 1961] 
007. Thing Of The Past [#41 - 1961] 
008. What A Sweet Thing That Was [#54 - 1961] 
009. Big John [#21 - 1961] 
010. Baby It's You [#8 - 1961] 
011. Soldier Boy [#1 - 1962] 
012. Welcome Home Baby [#22 - 1962] 
013. Stop The Music [#36 - 1962] 
014. Everybody Loves A Lover [#19 - 1962] 
015. Foolish Little Girl [#4 - 1963] 
016. Not For All The Money In The World [#100 - 1963] 
017. Don't Say Goodnight And Mean Goodbye [#26 - 1963] 
018. What Does A Girl Do? [#53 - 1963] 
019. It's A Mad, Mad, Mad, Mad World [#92 - 1963] 
020. 31 Flavors [#97 - 1963] 
021. Tonight You're Gonna Fall In Love With Me [#57 - 1964] 
022. Sha-La-La [#69 - 1964] 
023. Thank You Baby [#63 - 1964] 
024. Maybe Tonight [#88 - 1964] 
025. Are You Still My Baby [#91 - 1964] 
026. Last Minute Miracle [#99 - 1967]

_Note: these singles are fair game to anyone who wishes to include them within the thread except of course for those which have already appeared._


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

I have always enjoyed the songs and the singing of The Indigo Girls. Here is an amazing example of a capella harmony singing by The Girls.....


----------



## philoctetes (Jun 15, 2017)

I think the only all-girl group I've seen is the Anonymous Four  

They weren't all-girl, but I got to see The Waitresses once while on my way to class.. 

Chrissie Hynde following Bow Wow Wow on stage in 1980-something... "if you didn't like that then _____ you!"

And I remember Elastika, who ripped off Wire's Three Girl Rhumba... made a beer commercial out of it... tragic.


----------



## philoctetes (Jun 15, 2017)

Almost forgot that I saw the Indigo Girls at one of those summer festivals...

Another excellent half-girl group I saw once, but all-girl on the front line...


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

*Destiny's Child - "Say My Name" - Debuted 12-25-1999

Peak Position - # 1 - Weeks at # 1 - 3

Weeks charted - 32*


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

*The Crystals - "Then He Kissed Me" - Debuted 08-17-1963

Peak position - # 6

Weeks charted - 12*


----------



## bharbeke (Mar 4, 2013)

A few that spring to mind:

Gladys Knight and the Pips ("Midnight Train to Georgia" among others)
Shedaisy ("Lucky 4 You")
Sweethearts of the Rodeo (Vince Gill's first wife was one half of this duo)
The Forester Sisters
The Wreckers ("Leave the Pieces")
Maddie & Tae ("Girl in a Country Song")

I will second the love for The Judds and The Supremes.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

philoctetes said:


> They weren't all-girl, but I got to see The Waitresses once while on my way to class..


Wait, what? How cool is that! They had such a unique sound. Their sax was unique for a rock group; instead of the usual blues licks, he played free jazz. And their bass player was dynamite (female as well). Their songs document the second generation of women's liberation in America. First there was the struggle to get recognized properly in the workplace and society (characterized by Helen Reddy's I Am Woman, Hear Me Roar). When the Waitresses came around, it documented Patty Donahue's (through Chris Butler's lyrics) dealing with the world newly liberated women stepped into, both strong but a little unsure. At least that's what I hear.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

This isn't just a girl group; it's an all-star supergroup. We'll never hear them again. Linda Ronstadt has Parkinson's and can't sing anymore.

This one garnered two Grammy awards in 1987. (Only two? Come on!)


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

*The Shangri-Las - "Leader of the Pack" - Debuted 10-10-1964

Peak position # 1

Weeks charted - 12*


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

*TLC - "Waterfalls" - Debuted 06-10-1995

Peak position # 1 - Weeks at # 1 - 7

Weeks charted - 34*


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

*Martha & the Vandellas - "Heat Wave" - Debuted 08-03-1963

Peak position # 4

Weeks charted - 14
*


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

Mid 1950s. Shepherd Sisters: two nice minor hits, _Gone With the Wind_ and _Alone_:


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

Strange Magic said:


> Mid 1950s. Shepherd Sisters: two nice minor hits, _Gone With the Wind_ and _Alone_:


"Alone" is such a great tune - sounding as if the Andrews Sisters were dating Dion and the Belmonts and the relationship was becoming rather rocky hence the full title - "Alone (Why Must I Be Alone).

My first thought upon seeing the word "Alone" was the tune released by Heart in 1987 which reached # 1 and stayed there for 3 weeks - charting for a total of 21 weeks - and it was their biggest hit - a knock-it-out-of-the-park power ballad courtesy of vocalist extraordinaire Ann Wilson. While technically not a "girl group" in the conventional sense - and I reckon they would rightly bristle at such a designation - let's add them to the "Definitive Guide" and if either Ann or Nancy object - I'll take the hit...


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Well, if bands with two or more female singers qualify....

Dutch band Pussycat (with three female singers) had an international hit with Mississippi (#1 in UK, Germany, Netherlands and other countries). I much prefer these later songs though (charted in the Netherlands):

Pussycat - If You Ever Come To Amsterdam

Pussycat - Wet day in September


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

Art Rock said:


> Well, if bands with two or more female singers qualify....
> 
> Dutch band Pussycat (with three female singers) had an international hit with Mississippi (#1 in UK, Germany, Netherlands and other countries). I much prefer these later songs though (charted in the Netherlands):
> 
> ...


They don't but because it was actually me breaking my own rule I decided to be uncharacteristically forgiving of myself as is my wont...

I'll break the rule one more time because I really like the tunes that you posted...

After this "girl groups" needs to retain its generally accepted designation which will in all likelihood vary depending upon what kind of mood I'm currently in - whether I'm feeling mercurial or temperamental or out-of-sorts or most likely some combination of all three.

Even "duos" is stretching the concept a bit out of shape as a "duo" technically is defined as two people - and if two people are allowed to be considered a "group" then it makes the concept of "group sex" completely meaningless... What, if anything, that has to do with anything, is completely beyond me but we need to tighten the concept lest Debbie Harry and Linda Ronstadt make appearances here based upon their being "smokin' hot female lead vocalists".... The "All-Genres Definitive Guide to Smokin' Hot Female Lead Vocalists" thread will make an appearance sometime in the near future... so be patient, eh?

Right now I'm busy working on the "Accordions, Bagpipes, Banjos, Drums, and Fiddles Appreciation Society" thread that I've been cooking up for a while... It'll be a right corker! - Must viewing!


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

Happy indeed to see the Wilson Sisters featured in the thread! My heart was always with Heart: great songs, great voices, especially Ann's. Here they are as The Lovemongers......

The Strange Magic of: The Lovemongers

P.S.: Céline Dion sings a moving version of _Alone_ in either Taiwan or maybe Hong Kong where she finds herself crying, as are several of the audience.


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

I'd like to include The Corrs. Mostly girls, for sure. Something about girl drummers, especially.......

The Strange Magic of: The Corrs


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

:tiphat: on the development of these "Strange Magic of - " threads! I did a search and was more than pleasantly surprised to see the wide-ranging assortment of acts across myriad sub-genres - impressively catholic in breadth and depth. "Strange Magic" indeed!


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

Who more sweetly feminine than L7? They will melt the heart of the shyest boy, especially happy drummer Demetra Plakas, clearly enjoying herself..........

The Strange Magic of: L7


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

Mollie John said:


> :tiphat: on the development of these "Strange Magic of - " threads! I did a search and was more than pleasantly surprised to see the wide-ranging assortment of acts across myriad sub-genres - impressively catholic in breadth and depth. "Strange Magic" indeed!


Thank you! I fall well within the mass audience for Popular Music, generally liking, with The Crowd, the leading groups and artists of the day, with only a small proportion of obscure personal favorites in the mix. I assembled the SM series to remind myself of the decades of pleasure that such popular groups have given me and millions of others, and felt there needed to be more of a balance here on the TC Non-Classical forum so that artists and groups whom one might never find mentioned here (like Heart, for example) would have their moment in our pale sun. Your thread continues that impulse.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

As a kid watching variety shows like the Ed Sullivan Show the Dean Martin Show, I always ran into the Kim Sisters (they were on Ed Sullivan 22 times). They had a No. 7 hit with a cover of Charlie Brown, making them "the most commercially successful Asian artists in the United States" (Wiki).


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

Strange Magic said:


> Who more sweetly feminine than L7? They will melt the heart of the shyest boy, especially happy drummer Demetra Plakas, clearly enjoying herself..........
> 
> The Strange Magic of: L7


*L7 - "Pretend We're Dead" - reached # 8 on the Billboard Alternative singles chart -

Weeks charted - 13

Reached # 21 on the UK Singles Chart*


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

Strange Magic said:


> Thank you! I fall well within the mass audience for Popular Music, generally liking, with The Crowd, the leading groups and artists of the day, with only a small proportion of obscure personal favorites in the mix. I assembled the SM series to remind myself of the decades of pleasure that such popular groups have given me and millions of others, and felt there needed to be more of a balance here on the TC Non-Classical forum so that artists and groups whom one might never find mentioned here (like Heart, for example) would have their moment in our pale sun. Your thread continues that impulse.


Reading through some of the threads here I was puzzled by the frequent references to your being the "lowest common denominator" and "anhedonia" and such...

If you're looking for a kindred spirit to join forces with - look no further...

If you've found that being the "lowest common denominator" is just too exhausting and dispiriting to continue and you wish to pass the baton - I'll gladly take it.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Manxfeeder said:


> They had a No. 7 hit with a cover of Charlie Brown, making them "the most commercially successful Asian artists in the United States" (Wiki).


I wondered about this part, because Japanese crooner Kyu Sakamoto scored a number 1 hit in the USA one year later. Turns out that the right wiki quote is "the *first *commercially successful Asian artists in the United States".


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

*Wilson Phillips - "Hold On" - Debuted 03-17-1990

Peak Position # 1

Weeks charted - 25*


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

*LaBelle - "Lady Marmalade" - Debuted 01-04-1975

Peak position - # 1

Weeks charted - 18*


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

*The Supremes - *

001. Your Heart Belongs To Me [#95 - 1962] 
002. Let Me Go The Right Way [#90 - 1962] 
003. Breath Taking Guy [#75 - 1963] 
004. When The Lovelight Starts Shining Through His Eyes [#23 - 1963] 
005. Run, Run, Run [#93 - 1964] 
006. Where Did Our Love Go [#1 - 1964] 
007. Baby Love [#1 - 1964] 
008. Come See About Me [#1 - 1964] 
009. Stop! In The Name Of Love [#1 - 1965] 
010. Back In My Arms Again [#1 - 1965] 
011. Nothing But Heartaches [#11 - 1965] 
012. I Hear A Symphony [#1 - 1965] 
013. My World Is Empty Without You [#5 - 1966] 
014. Love Is Like An Itching In My Heart [#9 - 1966] 
015. You Can't Hurry Love [#1 - 1966] 
016. You Keep Me Hangin' On [#1 - 1966] 
017. Love Is Here And Now You're Gone [#1 - 1967] 
018. Happening [#1 - 1967] 
019. Reflections [#2 - 1967] 
020. In And Out Of Love [#9 - 1967] 
021. Forever Came Today [#28 - 1968] 
022. Some Things You Never Get Used To [#30 - 1968] 
023. Love Child [#1 - 1968] 
024. I'm Livin' In Shame [#10 - 1969] 
025. Composer [#27 - 1969] 
026. No Matter What Sign You Are [#31 - 1969] 
027. Young Folks [#69 - 1969] 
028. Someday We'll Be Together [#1 - 1969] 
029. Up The Ladder To The Roof [#10 - 1970] 
030. Everybody's Got The Right To Love [#21 - 1970] 
031. Stoned Love [#7 - 1970] 
032. Nathan Jones [#16 - 1971] 
033. Touch [#71 - 1971] 
034. Floy Joy [#16 - 1972] 
035. Automatically Sunshine [#37 - 1972] 
036. Your Wonderful, Sweet Sweet Love [#59 - 1972] 
037. I Guess I'll Miss The Man [#85 - 1972] 
038. Bad Weather [#87 - 1973] 
039. I'm Gonna Let My Heart Do The Walking [#40 - 1976] 
040. You're My Driving Wheel [#85 - 1976]

_Note: these singles are fair game to anyone who wishes to include them within the thread except of course for those which have already appeared._


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

*The Go-Go's - "Our Lips Are Sealed" - Debuted 8-29-1981

Peak position # 20

Weeks charted - 30*


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

*SHeDAISY - "I Will… But" - Debuted March 2000

Peak position # 2

Weeks charted - 20*


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

*The Dixie Chicks - "There's Your Trouble" - Debuted 04-14-1998

Peak position # 1*


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

*Spice Girls - *

001. Wannabe [#1 - 1997] 
002. Say You'll Be There [#3 - 1997] 
003. 2 Become 1 [#4 - 1997] 
004. Spice Up Your Life [#18 - 1997] 
005. Too Much [#9 - 1998] 
006. Stop [#16 - 1998] 
007. Goodbye [#11 - 1998] 
008. Headlines (Friendship Never Ends) [#90 - 2007]

_Note: these singles are fair game to anyone who wishes to include them within the thread except of course for those which have already appeared._


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

*En Vogue - *

001. Hold On [#2 - 1990] 
002. Lies [#38 - 1990] 
003. You Don't Have To Worry [#57 - 1990] 
004. My Lovin' (You're Never Gonna Get It) [#2 - 1992] 
005. Giving Him Something He Can Feel [#6 - 1992] 
006. Free Your Mind [#8 - 1992] 
007. Yesterday [#73 - 1992] 
008. Give It Up, Turn It Loose [#15 - 1992] 
009. Love Don't Love You [#36 - 1993] 
010. Don't Let Go (Love) [#2 - 1996] 
011. Whatever [#16 - 1997] 
012. Too Gone, Too Long [#33 - 1997] 
013. No Fool No More [#57 - 1998] 
014. Riddle [#92 - 2000]

_Note: these singles are fair game to anyone who wishes to include them within the thread except of course for those which have already appeared._


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

*Destiny's Child - *

001. Bills, Bills, Bills [#1 - 1999] 
002. Bug A Boo [#33 - 1999] 
003. Say My Name [#1 - 1999] 
004. Jumpin', Jumpin' [#3 - 2000] 
005. Independent Women Part I [#1 - 2000] 
006. Survivor [#2 - 2001] 
007. Bootylicious [#1 - 2001] 
008. Emotion [#10 - 2001] 
009. Lose My Breath [#3 - 2004] 
010. Girl [#23 - 2005] 
011. Cater 2 U [#14 - 2005]

_Note: these singles are fair game to anyone who wishes to include them within the thread except of course for those which have already appeared._


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

*The Pipettes - "Pull Shapes" - Debuted 03-07-2006

Peak position # 26 on the UK Singles Chart*


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

*Sister Sledge - "We Are Family" - Debuted 04-28-1979

Peak position # 2

Weeks charted - 19*


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

*The Marvelettes - "Please Mr. Postman" - Debuted 09-04-61

Peak position - # 1

Weeks charted - 23*


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

*Toto Coelo, I Eat Cannibals, No. 8 in the UK in 1982. *

This was one weird song from these one-hit wonders.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

The Dutch girl band Luv' had a number of huge hits in continental Europe.










Their biggest success was You're the greatest lover from 1978, which made #1 in the Netherlands, Germany, Belgium, Denmark and Switzerland.

Video You're the greatest lover


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

*The Pointer Sisters - "I'm So Excited" - Debuted 09-18-1982

Peak position # 30

Weeks charted - 16*


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

*The Angels - "My Boyfriend's Back" - Debuted 08-03-1963

Peak position # 1 - Weeks at the number one position - 3

Weeks charted - 14*


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

*The Chiffons - "One Fine Day" - Debuted 06-01-1963

Peak position # 5

Weeks charted - 10*


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

*The Pussycat Dolls - "Don't Cha" - Debuted 05-27-2005

Peak position - # 2

Weeks charted - 40*


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

*The Crystals - "He's A Rebel" - Debuted 09-08-1962

Peak position # 1 - Weeks spent at number 1 - 2

Weeks charted - 18*


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

*Girls Aloud - "Biology" - Debuted 11-14-2005

Peak position # 4 on the UK Singles chart*


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

*The Dixie Cups - "Chapel of Love" - Debuted 05-02-1964

Peak position # 1 - Weeks spent at Number One - 3

Weeks charted - 13*


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Mollie John said:


> The Pointer Sisters


As a jazz fan back in the day, the original Pointer Sisters album hit us like a ton of bricks. They had chops. The energy in Salt Peanuts leaves Lambert, Hendricks, and Ross in the dust.


----------



## amfortas (Jun 15, 2011)

Mollie John said:


> *The Pussycat Dolls - "Don't Cha"*


Yeah, I kinda' did.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

amfortas said:


> Yeah, I kinda' did.


You have to admit, those ladies are sure fit. I wish I had their personal trainer.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Mollie John said:


> The Dixie Chicks - "There's Your Trouble" - Debuted 04-14-1998


I know the father of the guy who taught the dark-haired one how to play banjo. That's my three degrees of separation with the Dixie Chicks.


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

*The Dixie Chicks - "Wide Open Spaces" - Debuted 7-28-1998

Peak position # 1 on the US Country charts - Weeks at Number One - 4 *














In 2001, the RIAA placed "Wide Open Spaces" at number 259 on its 365 Songs of the Century list.

In 2003, CMT named it number 22 in its 100 Greatest Songs in Country Music list.


----------



## ldiat (Jan 27, 2016)

LIKE ALL! pretty much got most of the girl groups/bands!


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

*Little Mix - "Black Magic" - Debuted 05-21-2015

Peak position # 1 - UK Singles Chart - Weeks at Number One - 3*


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

*Dream - "He Loves U Not" - Debuted 09-30-2000

Peak position # 2

Weeks charted - 28*


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

*Vanity 6 - "Nasty Girl" - Debuted 09-24-1982

Peak position # 7 - Billboard Hot Black Singles*


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

*Danity Kane - "Damaged" - Debuted 03-29-2008

Peak position # 10

Weeks charted - 22*


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

*Destiny's Child - "Survivor" - Debuted 03-17-2001

Peak position # 2

Weeks charted - 20*


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

*En Vogue - "Free Your Mind" - Debuted 09-12-1992

Peak position # 8

Weeks charted - 20*


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

*TLC - "No Scrubs" - Debuted 02-20-1999

Peak position # 1 - Weeks spent at Number One - 4

Weeks charted - 28*


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

*Wonder Girls - "Nobody" - Debuted 06-02-2009

Peak position # 76

Weeks charted - 1*














Editor's Note - jump right to the 2:00 mark for the tune itself and skip the recitative...


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

*The Shirelles - "Mama Said" - Debuted 04-17-1961

Peak position # 4

Weeks charted - 11*


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

*Sugababes - "Freak Like Me" - Debuted 4-22-2002

Peak position # 1 on the UK Singles Charts *


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

*702 - "Where My Girls At?" - Debuted 05-01-1999

Peak position # 4

Weeks charted - 42*


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

*All Saints - "Never Ever" - Debuted 10-11-1997

Peak position # 1 on the UK Singles Chart*


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

*The Pointer Sisters - "Fire" - Debuted 11-11-1978

Peak position # 2

Weeks charted - 23*


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

*Cover Girls - "Show Me" - Debuted 02-28-1987

Peak position # 44

Weeks charted - 18*


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

*G.R.L. - "Ugly Heart" - Debuted 6-3-2014

Peak position # 11 on the UK Singles Chart*


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

*The Shangri-Las - "Give Him A Great Big Kiss" - Debuted 12-26-1964

Peak position - #18

Weeks charted - 9*


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

*Jade - "Don't Walk Away" - Debuted 12-19-1992

Peak position # 4

Weeks charted - 35*


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

*The Dixie Cups - "People Say" - Debuted 07-18-1964

Peak position # 12

Weeks charted - 9*


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

*Blaque featuring *NSYNC - "Bring It All To Me" - Debuted 10-23-1999

Peak position # 5

Weeks charted - 29*


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

*The Crystals - "Da Doo Ron Ron (When He Walked Me Home)" - Debuted 4-27-1963

Peak position # 3

Weeks charted - 13*


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

*The Ronettes - "Baby I Love You" - Debuted 12-21-1963

Peak position # 24

Weeks charted - 9*


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

*Xscape - "Who Can I Run To?" - Debuted 10-14-1995

Peak position # 8

Weeks charted - 20*


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

*The Chantels - "Maybe" - Debuted 01-20-1958

Peak position # 15

Weeks charted - 18*


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

*Spice Girls - "Spice Up Your Life" - Debuted 10-13-1997

Peak position # 1 - UK Singles Chart*














"Spice Up Your Life" was originally going to be released in the United Kingdom on 6 October 1997, but the release date was delayed in an attempt to displace Elton John's "Candle in the Wind 1997"-a tribute to Princess Diana, who had died two months before-from the top position. The single was released the next week, debuting atop the UK Singles Chart on 19 October 1997 with 321,000 copies sold in its first week, making the Spice Girls the first group to reach number one with their first five singles, and the first to debut at the top of the chart four times in a row. The single was certified platinum by the British Phonographic Industry (BPI) on 17 October 1997. As of October 2017, it had sold 887,000 copies and had been streamed 4.5 million times in the UK.


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

*The Ikettes - "I'm Blue (The Gong Gong Song)" - Debuted 01-13-1962

Peak position # 19

Weeks charted - 12*


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

*Taste of Honey - "Boogie Oogie Oogie" - Debuted 06-24-1978

Peak position # 1 - Weeks spent at Number One - 3

Weeks charted - 23*


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

*Girls Aloud - "Love Machine" - Debuted 09-13-2004

Peak position # 2 on the UK Singles Chart - *


----------



## Hiawatha (Mar 13, 2013)

*The Gems*

The 1964 grouping of The Gems included the great *Minnie Riperton*, Jessica Collins, Dorothy Hucklebee and Theresa Washum. Riperton (a four-octave coloratura soprano). had her first professional singing engagement with The Gems, when she was fifteen. Raynard Miner, a blind pianist, heard her singing during her stint with Hyde Park's A Cappella Choir and became her musical patron.

The Gems had limited commercial success, but proved to be a good outlet for Riperton's talent. In 1964, they released a local hit, "I Can't Help Myself", and their last single, "He Makes Me Feel So Good", was released in 1965. They also became a session group known as Studio Three and it was during this period that they provided the backing vocals on the classic 1965 Fontella Bass hit "Rescue Me".

He Makes Me Feel So Good - 




The Gems later released records under numerous names - most notably 1966's "Baby I Want You" by the Girls Three and 1967's "My Baby's Real" by the Starlets. The latter had achieved cult status with northern soul and other music fans. It was a Motown-style song reminiscent of Tammi Terrell.

In 1968, "Watered Down" was released as a follow-up, under the name The Starlets. It was their last release although Riperton would go onto even greater things with the extraordinary Rotary Connection and then as a solo artist before her tragically early death at the age of 31 in July 1979.


----------



## RockyIII (Jan 21, 2019)

I'm a bit unclear on if you only want bands that had Billboard top 40 hits. If so, then this band won't make the cut.

The Feminine Complex was an all-girl band from Nashville, Tennessee, and was popular briefly in the late 1960s. They had some singles and one album and made the Nashville local top 40 list. Years later, in 1996, some of their songs were reissued on a compilation album, and there was a story about it in _Teen-Beat_. I went to a dance in high school at which the band performed. 

View attachment 115517






http://www.teenbeatrecords.com/items/196.html

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Feminine_Complex


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

RockyIII said:


> *I'm a bit unclear on if you only want bands that had Billboard top 40 hits. *If so, then this band won't make the cut.
> 
> The Feminine Complex was an all-girl band from Nashville, Tennessee, and was popular briefly in the late 1960s. They had some singles and one album and made the Nashville local top 40 list. Years later, in 1996, some of their songs were reissued on a compilation album, and there was a story about it in _Teen-Beat_. I went to a dance in high school at which the band performed.
> 
> ...


This thread has very strict rules which are rarely if ever actually enforced - the post must contain a song sung by at least two but preferably three or more girls who are in a group or sung by one girl whilst one or preferably two or more other girls do some fab dance steps in the fore- or background - that's about it really. It doesn't matter whether or not they charted - so go ahead and add them right in, eh?

_As an example of just how loose the requirements for inclusion are this group qualifies although I really rather wish that they didn't to be quite honest... _

*The Shaggs *- the band is primarily notable today for their perceived ineptitude at playing conventional rock music; the band was described in one Rolling Stone article as "sounding like lobotomized Trapp Family singers." Terry Adams of NRBQ compared the group's melodic lines and structures to the free jazz compositions of Ornette Coleman.

*The Shaggs - "My Pal Foot Foot" - *


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

*Sister Sledge - "He's The Greatest Dancer" - Debuted 02-10-1979

Peak position # 9

Weeks charted - 19*


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

*Three Degrees - "When Will I See You Again?" - Debuted 09-28-1974

Peak position #2

Weeks charted - 18*


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

*Pussycat Dolls - "Stickwitu" - Debuted 10-22-2005

Peak position # 5

Weeks charted - 26*


----------



## Hiawatha (Mar 13, 2013)

Not sure if the Roches have been listed yet?

A great version of The Band's Acadian Driftwood:






There is also Suzzy and Maggie Roche's delightful album "Why The Long Face?"

For Those Whose Work Is Invisible -


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

Hiawatha said:


> Not sure if the Roches have been listed yet?
> 
> A great version of The Band's Acadian Driftwood:
> 
> ...











Two right catchy tunes from one of their best albums - "Speak" - 1989 - The Roches were an undeservedly obscure group that deserved wider acclaim....

"Big Nuthin'" -






"Everyone is Good" -






And extra bonus points for mentioning one of Robbie Robertson's best tunes!


----------



## Hiawatha (Mar 13, 2013)

Mollie John said:


> View attachment 115561
> 
> 
> Two right catchy tunes from one of their best albums - "Speak" - 1989 - The Roches were an undeservedly obscure group that deserved wider acclaim....
> ...


Excellent clips MJ which show the quality of the group. While the roots aspects of the music are undeniable, they were along with the cover versions lyrically ahead of their time. Acute observations on egotism, showbusiness etc. As for The Band, they speak for themselves. But RR was one of Canada's many golden musicians and Acadian Driftwood in all of its renditions is a song I could never tire of. Oddly, given the sadness of the words, I always find it uplifting. But I think Robbie meant it that way. He knew exactly what he was doing. Thanks for the kind comments btw and best wishes to you from the outer reaches of Greater London (one quarter of a mile from the Surrey border) where it is still mainly green.


----------



## Hiawatha (Mar 13, 2013)

Northumberland's finest:

Rachel Unthank and the Winterset/The Unthanks

On a Monday Morning (Live) - 




King of Rome (Folk Awards) -


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

*The Corrs - "Breathless" - Debuted 07-03-2000

Peak position # 1 on the UK Singles Chart*


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

*Expose - "Seasons Change" - Debuted 11-28-1987*

*Peak position # 1 - Weeks at Number One - 1

Weeks charted - 20*


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

*The Marvelettes - "Hunter Gets Captured By The Game" - Debuted 01-21-1967

Peak position # 13

Weeks charted - 11*


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

*SWV - "Weak" - Debuted 04-24-1993

Peak position # 1 - Weeks at Number One - 2

Weeks charted - 26*


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

*The Chiffons - "He's So Fine" - Debuted 02-23-1963

Peak position # 1 - Weeks at Number One - 4

Weeks charted - 15*


----------



## Hiawatha (Mar 13, 2013)

From the deepest recesses of (what was then) my 9 year old head:

Fanny:

Ain't That Peculiar:






(decent enough clip but ends a bit abruptly)

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fanny_(band)

(Apologies if they have already been mentioned)


----------



## Hiawatha (Mar 13, 2013)

Here they are in 2018 as Fanny Walked The Earth:

Lured Away - 




(not quite my sort of thing but definitely significant historically)


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

*Bananarama - "Robert DeNiro's Waiting..." - Debuted 02-20-1984

Peak position # 3 - UK Singles Chart - *


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

*Play - "Famous" - Debuted 02-15-2010

Peak position # 1 on the Swedish Singles Chart -*


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

*Destiny's Child - "Independent Women Part I" - Debuted 09-23-2000

Peak position # 1 - Weeks spent at Number One - 11

Weeks charted - 28*


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

*The Jaynetts - "Sally Go Round The Roses" - Debuted 08-31-1963

Peak position # 2

Weeks charted - 12*


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

*The Bobbettes - "Mr. Lee" - Debuted 08-05-1957

Peak position # 6

Weeks charted - 24*


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

*Eden's Crush - "Get Over Yourself" - Debuted 03-31-2001

Peak position # 8

Weeks charted - 14*


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

*Martha and the Vandellas - "Jimmy Mack" - Debuted 02-25-1967

Peak position # 10

Weeks charted - 14*


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Mollie John said:


> *Eden's Crush - "Get Over Yourself" - Debuted 03-31-2001
> *


*

I forgot about them. Didn't they get picked through some type of reality show? I remember my daughter watching it back in the day.*


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

Manxfeeder said:


> I forgot about them. Didn't they get picked through some type of reality show? I remember my daughter watching it back in the day.


You ask and Wikipedia answers...

_"Popstars was an international reality television franchise and a precursor to the Idol series. The series first began in New Zealand in 1999 when producer Jonathan Dowling formed the five member all-girl pop music group TrueBliss. Popstars remains one of the most successful TV show formats of all time with the format being sold to more than 50 countries. The show was the inspiration for Simon Fuller's Idols franchise.

Eden's Crush was an American girl group who were created on the American television series Popstars which aired on the now defunct WB. The group was formed in late 2000 and consisted of Ana Maria Lombo, Ivette Sosa, Maile Misajon, Nicole Scherzinger and Rosanna Tavarez.

Hundreds of girls competed to become pop stars in late 2000 on the TV series Popstars, produced by David Foster. The group was narrowed down to five finalists, Ivette Sosa, Maile Misajon, Ana Maria Lombo, Nicole Scherzinger and Rosanna Tavarez, over several prime time episodes. Warner Bros./Sire Records signed the group to a recording contract before the band was named or had finalized its membership, due to the hours of network television exposure the group would receive.

The group's debut single, "Get Over Yourself" topped the Canadian Singles Chart and peaked at number 8 on the Billboard Hot 100. "Love This Way" was released as promotional singles in some radio stations. Their album Popstars was certified gold, and peaked at number 6 on the Billboard 200 albums chart. The group also guest starred as themselves on the television show Sabrina, the Teenage Witch. Also in 2001 they played as a support act on some dates for *NSYNC's Pop Odyssey Tour and Jessica Simpson's DreamChaser Tour. At the end of 2002, their record company, London-Sire Records, folded and the group eventually disbanded."_


----------



## Hiawatha (Mar 13, 2013)

Not sure about any chart placings for these (?) but they could hardly be ignored:

Kate and Anna McGarrigle - Complainte pour Ste. Catherine






https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kate_&_Anna_McGarrigle

Strictly speaking, Kirsty MacColl doesn't qualify for this thread as a solo artist but she often painstakingly over layered harmonies much as Brian Wilson had done so that in her case the songs she released could seem like those of a girl group or a female choir. This is her version of Complainte pour Ste. Catherine:


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

Hiawatha said:


> Not sure about any chart placings for these (?) but they could hardly be ignored:
> 
> Kate and Anna McGarrigle - Complainte pour Ste. Catherine
> 
> ...


Don't worry about chart positions - that's just me being me - :lol: - no one else even cares!

Great contribution - very nice transition from Kate (RIP - 2010) and Anna McGarrigle to Kirsty MacColl (RIP - 2000)...


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

*Shirley Gunter and "The Queens" - "Oop Shoop" - Debuted 1954

Peak position # 8 on the Billboard R & B Chart - *


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

*Brownstone - "If You Love Me" - Debuted 12-10-1994

Peak position # 8

Weeks charted - 27*


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

*Klymaxx - "Meeting In The Ladies Room" - Debuted 05-11-1985

Peak position # 59

Weeks charted - 11*


----------



## Hiawatha (Mar 13, 2013)

Mollie John said:


> Don't worry about chart positions - that's just me being me - :lol: - no one else even cares!
> 
> Great contribution - very nice transition from Kate (RIP - 2010) and Anna McGarrigle to Kirsty MacColl (RIP - 2000)...


Thank you.

Kirsty was from my borough. I saw her live several times. She died on my birthday. And I attended her memorial service in St Martin's in the Fields church in London where I had an opportunity to speak with her mother Jean who fought for so many years in vain to get justice. But that is another long story.....!

The I-Threes - Waiting in Vain






https://www.allmusic.com/artist/i-threes-mn0000068005

The Slits - I Heard It Through The Grapevine






https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Slits


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

*The Runaways - "Cherry Bomb" - Debuted 1976*


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

*The Bangles - "Manic Monday" - Debuted 01-25-1986

Peak position # 2

Weeks charted - 20*


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

*The Go-Go's - "Vacation" - Debuted 07-03-1982

Peak position # 8

Weeks charted - 14*


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

*The Cookies - "Don't Say Nothin' Bad (About My Baby)" - Debuted 03-02-1963

Peak Position # 7

Weeks charted - 13*


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

*Sweet Sensation - "If Wishes Came True" - Debuted 06-16-1990

Peak position # 1

Weeks charted - 20*


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

*3LW - "Playas Gon' Play" - Debuted 06-02-2001

Peak position # 81

Weeks charted - 7*


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

*The Supremes - "Love Is Like An Itching In My Heart" - Debuted 04-30-1966

Peak position # 9

Weeks charted - 8*


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

*Little Mix - "Move" - Debuted 11-03-2013

Peak position # 3 on the UK Singles Chart - *


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

*The Pointer Sisters - "Automatic" - Debuted 01-28-1984

Peak position # 5

Weeks charted - 20*


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

*The Exciters - "Tell Him" - Debuted 12-01-1962

Peak position # 4

Weeks charted - 13*


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

*B*Witched - "C'est La Vie" - Debuted 02-20-1999

Peak position # 9

Weeks charted - 15*


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

*Wilson Phillips - "Impulsive" - Debuted 10-13-1990

Peak position # 4

Weeks charted - 20*


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

*The Paris Sisters - "I Love How You Love Me" - Debuted 09-04-1961

Peak position # 5

Weeks charted - 15*


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

*The Chantels - "Look In My Eyes" - Debuted 08-28-1961

Peak position # 14

Weeks charted - 12*


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

*Bananarama - *

* - "He Was Really Sayin' Somethin'" - Debuted 03-29-1982

Peak position # 5 - UK Singles Chart*














* - "Shy Boy" - Debuted 06-21-1982

Peak position # 4 - UK Singles Chart*














* - "Na Na Hey Hey Kiss Him Goodbye" - Debuted 02-14-1983

Peak position # 5 - UK Singles Chart*














* - "Venus" - Debuted 05-19-1986

Peak position # 8 - UK Singles Chart*














* - "Love In The First Degree" - Debuted 09-28-1987

Peak position # 3 - UK Singles Chart*


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

*Bananarama - *

* - "I Want You Back" - Debuted 03-28-1988

Peak position # 5 - UK Singles Chart*














* - "Help" - Debuted 1989

Peak position # 3 - UK Singles Chart*


----------



## Hiawatha (Mar 13, 2013)

Songs of Separation : The Group and the Album

This has acquired quite a following in recent years, perhaps especially in Scotland and around the Celtic Connections festival:






My favourite song of theirs:

Cathedral Cave:


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

*The Bangles - *

* - "If She Knew What She Wants" - Debuted 05-10-1986

Peak position # 29

Weeks charted - 14*














* - "Walking Down Your Street" - Debuted 02-14-1987

Peak position # 11

Weeks charted - 16*














* - "Hazy Shade Of Winter" - Debuted 11-14-1987

Peak position # 2

Weeks charted - 21*














* - "In Your Room" - Debuted 10-15-1988

Peak position # 5

Weeks charted - 20*


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

*The Bangles - *

* - "Eternal Flame" - Debuted 02-04-1989

Peak position # 1

Weeks charted - 19*














* - "Be With You" - Debuted 05-06-1989

Peak position # 30

Weeks charted - 12*


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

*The Spice Girls - *

*- "Say You'll Be There"

- Debuted 10-14-1996 - Peak position # 1 - UK Singles Chart*

View attachment 116029







*- "2 Become 1"

- Debuted 12-16-1996 - Peak position # 1 - UK Singles Chart*














* - "Mama" / "Who Do You Think You Are?"

- Debuted 03-03-1997 - Peak position # 1 - UK Single Chart*



















*- "Spice Up Your Life"

- Debuted 10-13-1997 - Peak position # 1 - UK Singles Chart*














* - "Too Much"

- Debuted 12-15-1997 - Peak position # 1 - UK Singles Chart*


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

*The Spice Girls - *

* - "Stop"

- Debuted 03-09-1998 - Peak Position # 2 - UK Singles Chart*














* - "Viva Forever"

- Debuted 07-20-1998 - Peak position # 1 - UK Singles Chart*














* - "Goodbye"

- Debuted 4-10-2000 - Peak position # 1 - UK Singles Chart*














* - "Holler" / "Let Love Lead The Way" - (Double A-Sided Single)

- Debuted 10-23-2000 - Peak position # 1 - UK Singles Chart*



















* - "Headlines (Friendship Never Ends)"

- Debuted 11-05-2007 - Peak position # 11 - UK Singles Chart*


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Mollie John said:


> *The Bangles - *
> 
> * - "Eternal Flame" - Debuted 02-04-1989
> *


*

Inspired by the eternal flame at Graceland, this song hit me unexpectedly two years ago when I realized after all my years of marriage, love between two people can actually be an eternal flame. My grandkids heard it on The Goldbergs, and it stuck with them also. Now we sing it together - me thinking of my wife and them laughing because of The Goldbergs.*


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Mollie John said:


> *B*Witched - "C'est La Vie" - Debuted 02-20-1999
> 
> Peak position # 9
> 
> ...


Oh, shucks. I forgot about them. My daughter had a fanbook about them, "B*Witched - Destination Everywhere." Well, not any more, I guess.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

I don't think Bratmobile ever had a hit, and they're not the kind of thing I choose to listen to, but maybe they deserve at least a mention, because they do seem to be important in the history of all-girl punk bands.


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

*ESG (Emerald Sapphire & Gold) - *









ESG (Emerald Sapphire & Gold) is an American band formed in the South Bronx in 1978. Trouser Press called it "one of the most dynamic bands that New York could offer at the top of the '80s."

ESG has been influential across a wide range of musical genres, including hip hop, and dance-punk. The band's track "UFO" is one of the most sampled songs in history.

*- "Moody (Spaced Out)" - *






* - "You're No Good" - *






* - "U.F.O." -*


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

*Sleater-Kinney - *









* - "The Day I Went Away" - 1995 - *






* - "More Than A Feeling" - 1995*






* - "I'm Not Waiting" - 1996*














* - "Call The Doctor" - 1996*






* - "One More Hour" - 1997*






* - "Start Together" - 1999*






* - "Get Up" - 1999*














* - "You're No Rock n' Roll Fun" - 2000*






* - "Jumpers" - 2005*






* - "Modern Girl" - 2005*


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Looking through all these groups, I'm amazed at how many I have been completely unaware of.


----------



## Hiawatha (Mar 13, 2013)

Mollie John said:


> *ESG (Emerald Sapphire & Gold) - *
> 
> View attachment 116240
> 
> ...


New to me.

The first of those tracks is a bit Tom Tom Club but the others aren't and it is all a bit eclectic.

I can see how/why they have been heavily sampled.


----------



## Eva Yojimbo (Jan 30, 2016)

*Blackpink* - *Kill This Love*

_"Kill This Love" is a song recorded by South Korean girl group Blackpink. It was released on April 4, 2019... Upon the music video's release, Kill This Love simultaneously obtained the records of fastest-liked video and fastest viewed video on YouTube, reaching 1 million likes in 33 minutes and 56.7 million views within 24 hours of release, making it the most viewed YouTube video in the first 24 hours after release. Furthermore, it became the fastest video to reach 100 million views on YouTube, doing so in approximately 2 days and 14 hours..._ -- Wikipedia


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

Eva Yojimbo said:


> *Blackpink* - *Kill This Love*
> 
> _"Kill This Love" is a song recorded by South Korean girl group Blackpink. It was released on April 4, 2019... Upon the music video's release, Kill This Love simultaneously obtained the records of fastest-liked video and fastest viewed video on YouTube, reaching 1 million likes in 33 minutes and 56.7 million views within 24 hours of release, making it the most viewed YouTube video in the first 24 hours after release. Furthermore, it became the fastest video to reach 100 million views on YouTube, doing so in approximately 2 days and 14 hours..._ -- Wikipedia
> 
> View attachment 116467


Very very cool post - :tiphat: - and welcome to the thread!


----------



## Eva Yojimbo (Jan 30, 2016)

Mollie John said:


> Very very cool post - :tiphat: - and welcome to the thread!


Thanks! I came across that video of others reacting to it on YouTube and they mentioned all the records it broke, so I thought it would make a good contribution here. I don't care much for the song, but the video's really cool and vibrant!


----------



## Hiawatha (Mar 13, 2013)

Strawberry Switchblade - Since Yesterday

A top five UK single in 1984 and far from the only pop song in history linked with Sibelius 5:






https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Strawberry_Switchblade


----------



## Hiawatha (Mar 13, 2013)

Althea & Donna - Uptown Top Ranking

A No 1 single in the UK in 1978:






https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Althea_&_Donna


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

*The Lunachicks -

- "F.D.S." -*














* - "Don't Want You"*














* - "Less Teeth More Ti+s *


----------



## Hiawatha (Mar 13, 2013)

I can't make up my mind if I should be approaching this thread to include as many relevant duos/groups as I can think of or only the ones that I like or quite like. So far it has been the latter but I am aware that there was Pepsi and Shirley and then from the early 1990s a whole range of self styled girl groups/bands along the lines of the Spice Girls and Destiny's Child. Those are really not my thing at all - wrong age etc - but I am always keen to be fair and to keep an open mind. So as much as the very lengthy list of boy bands combined managed to produce in my humble opinion just one classic pop record in Take That's "Back For Good", (some others were just about passable, I have found most to be forgettable) I offer All Saints's "Pure Shores" as its female equivalent for production wise it undoubtedly had a touch of class:


----------



## Sloe (May 9, 2014)

I have a fondness for the McGuire Sisters:











And for bonus the Swedish version of Sugartime with the line "Think how much sugar there is in USA":


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

*The Chordettes - *

* - "Mr. Sandman" - # 1 - 1954*














* - "Eddie My Love" - # 14 - 1956*














* - "Born To Be With You" - # 5 - 1956*














* - "Just Between You And Me" - # 8 - 1957*














* - "Never On Sunday" - # 13 - 1961*


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

*The Ronettes - *

* - "Baby I Love You" - # 24 - 1963*














* - "(Best Part Of) Breakin' Up" - # 39 - 1964*














* - "Do I Love You?" - # 34 - 1964*














* - "Walking In The Rain" - # 23 - 1964*














* - "Born To Be Together" - # 52 - 1965*


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

*En Vogue - *



* - "Hold On" - # 2 - 1990 *














* - "Giving Him Something He Can Feel" - # 6 - 1992*














* - "Free Your Mind" - # 8 - 1992*














* - "Give It Up, Turn It Loose" - # 15 - 1992*














* - "Don't Let Go (Love) - # 2 - 1996*


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

*Girls Aloud - *

* - "Sound of the Underground" - # 1 UK Singles Chart - 2002*














* - "No Good Advice" - # 2 UK Singles Chart - 2003*














* - "Life Got Cold" - # 3 UK Singles Chart - 2003*














* - "Jump" - # 2 UK Singles Chart - 2003*














* - "The Show" - # 2 UK Singles Chart - 2004*


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

*Girls Aloud - *

* - "Love Machine" - # 2 UK Singles Chart - 2004*














* - "I'll Stand By You" - # 1 UK Singles Chart - 2004*














* - "Wake Me Up" - # 4 UK Singles Chart - 2005*














* - "Long Hot Summer" - # 7 UK Singles Chart - 2005*














* - "Biology" - # 4 UK Singles Chart - 2005*


----------



## Sloe (May 9, 2014)

Phyillis Mcguire the last of the Mcguire sisters died recently:


----------

